# Stumpy has a home



## OhHorsePee (Jan 8, 2007)

I am sooo flippin' happy to let ya' all know that Stumpy (now named Prince) has a new home in VA with a wonderful lady named Angela. Angela and her fiance' have fallen in love with him and I am pretty sure she will become a new family member here on the forum. Angela works at a facility that makes prosthetics for humans and Stumpy will be receiving a new prosthetic to replace the bat he now sports. :aktion033: Sally from Mustang Custom Horses and Transport delivered Stumpy (aka Prince) last night to Angela. Isn't this great news!??!




:

Fran


----------



## MBhorses (Jan 8, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: Great news :aktion033: :aktion033:

Tell her to send us pictures of Prince his in place and new leg.

take care,

melissa


----------



## Melissa F (Jan 9, 2007)

yes Yes we must have pics of him!



:


----------



## Casnos Minis (Jan 9, 2007)

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Miniv (Jan 9, 2007)

:



: That's wonderful! Eager to see his new prosthetic!

MA


----------



## tifflunn (Jan 9, 2007)

:488: Excellent News! :aktion033: CONGRATULATION!!!! Welcome to Angela and family and there new guy Prince :bgrin :aktion033:


----------



## CKC (Jan 9, 2007)

That's wonderful news.

Welcome to VA Prince!


----------



## Warpony (Jan 9, 2007)

YAY!!!! *does the snoopy style happy dance*

I've been checking back in here every few days at the least hoping to see an update about him. I sure hope she joins us here so we can get updates on him.


----------



## ~Karen~ (Jan 11, 2007)

YAY!! :aktion033: What a wonderful life he will have, I'm sure! Sounds like Prince's dream has come true!

~Karen


----------



## Devon (Jan 30, 2007)

: YAY!


----------



## kaykay (Jan 31, 2007)

fran we need pics!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jan 31, 2007)

Hello people! Angela is suppose to be sending me pictures of Stumpy. Here is an update on him. Stumpy had X-rays taken of his hock on his effected side and he has a lot of arthritis going on. They also noted that he has a shard of broken bone at the distal end of his stump that has been there since the beginning. Angela is making arrangements to have surgery on this area and remove the bone. She had him casted and he wore a temporary prosthetic until they found the broken piece of bone. He is back in his bat until the vet removes the piece. Angela did say that Stumpy (aka Prince) took to the temporary prosthetic just fine and the vet sees not problems with it after the shard of bone is removed and he heals back up. He is deffinately in a loving home.

Will keep updating you on him as I can and as soon as I get the pictures will eagerly post them.

Fran


----------

